# Most Powerful Quality Budget Light



## SeamusORiley

Is the Sky King the most powerful budget light? Does it compare well to the Nitecore TM 15? New to the searching of the budget lights world, it is a fascinating adventure! thanks.


----------



## CarpentryHero

Skyray King is good bang for your buck and 2000 lumens. It's one of the best budget triple XML lights out there. I'm not sure how it fares against the newer Nitecore


----------



## adubbz

One of the 'most powerful' for sure. I just hate the UI of that light. Enough that it's sort of halted me from clicking purchase.


----------



## MattSPL

The Shadow SL3 is a triple XM-L, 1600 lumens, and runs on a single 18650 or 26650. It costs $80 and is very well made.
Its not the brightest(although still very bright), but it is nice and compact.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Here are two good ones:
Defiant 3C 550 lumen Cree XM-L light from Home Depot was $20 (might be harder to get now though).
Coast HP550 9 AA 1000 lumen Cree XM-L light from Costco for $49.


----------



## jmpaul320

CarpentryHero said:


> Skyray King is good bang for your buck and 2000 lumens. It's one of the best budget triple XML lights out there. I'm not sure how it fares against the newer Nitecore



This.


----------



## SeamusORiley

I'm gonna give it a try, through Amazon, and can report on it when it arrives (likely weeks to the US). 

I love the TK 75 and don't mind having another outdoor powerful light. We are rural and it also is nice to have a very strong light for outdoor winter nights on the ice rink. Held up high, it lights up an entire 60' by 40' rink, as if it were day time.


----------



## Changchung

I just see in DX two models, one with three xm-l and another with 5 xm-l I dont know if their are most brightnest in the market, but they are cheap


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Changchung

Check in DX for:

Fandyfire 5 x cree xm-l

And

Fandyfire darth 3 x cree xm-l u2 2000lm

I really like this one


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## hellokitty[hk]

IMO the Darth 3x XM-L 3x18650 neutral with a control ring is nice.
Output isn't as high as the King but it's still quite high and the UI is way better and it's smaller.


----------



## Changchung

hellokitty[hk] said:


> IMO the Darth 3x XM-L 3x18650 neutral with a control ring is nice.
> Output isn't as high as the King but it's still quite high and the UI is way better and it's smaller.



I think that it is a really nice model, another nice feature is that you can use one, two or three batteries and the batteries go directly in the body, that reduce resistence. I like it...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## hellokitty[hk]

AFAIK you cannot use only one or two batteries because the batteries are loose in the body and will fall over if you try to screw it together with only one or two.


----------



## don.gwapo

I have the King CW and the TM11 CW. The King is brighter and whiter in output than the TM11. 

King has narrower spill but brighter hotspot, a little more throw.

TM11 has wider spill but hotspot is lesser, more on flood.

King really is a bang for your buck high lumen light.


----------



## CreeCrazy

+1 for SkyRay King. This is the brightest flashlight I own. I was worried I would be disappointed because it was so inexpensive. I was not.


----------



## SeamusORiley

CreeCrazy said:


> +1 for SkyRay King. This is the brightest flashlight I own. I was worried I would be disappointed because it was so inexpensive. I was not.



I'll do a review when it arrives, and compare it to the Fenix TK 75.


----------



## harro

SeamusORiley said:


> I'll do a review when it arrives, and compare it to the Fenix TK 75.



That would be interesting, to see comparative beamshots of the 'King and Fenix TK75, although, IMVHO, it might be a bit like a ' Hyundai to a Honda '.
I have a BK in NW, and its one of my favorite lights for walking or general purpose use. If i had to change anything, it'd probably be a slightly lower, low output, and a medium one, but for $50 odd AUD, who cares? It's a good light as it stands.
If i put it side to side with my TK70, the '70 beats it in all areas, EXCEPT ONE, and thats size. Its like a fizzy drink can compared to a 2 foot long lump of steam pipe filled with lead ( well...sort of  ).
Having said that, the BK throws a smooth, wideish beam a good 75-100 yards, thats good for most general tasks.

Cheers from Downunder, where its 9.15AM 05/01/2013 and already 31 deg C ( about 90 deg F ), and heading for a top of 42 deg C ( about 112 deg F ).

Mike.


----------



## TEEJ

The 3XML DRY is a killer light for the $ too.

At PF19 (or 18, I forget...) we measured it at ~ 2400 L, it creamed the TM11 in a side by side for example. To get full brightness, you use IMR cells and solder the head's connections to shore things up, etc.


----------



## Dplight21

Sky King is a powerful budget light, but Dp LED lighting also provides many powerful Lights at cheap price. You can visit the site and chose the best powerful light for you.


----------



## SeamusORiley

Dplight21 said:


> Sky King is a powerful budget light, but Dp LED lighting also provides many powerful Lights at cheap price. You can visit the site and chose the best powerful light for you.



I don't know what Dp LED lighting is...even after googling. I found a site that is wholesale (5,000 units) only. thanks


----------



## Matjazz

Ultrafire UF-T90 might be worth checking out. Looks like Niteye Eye 40.


----------



## jk037

I can't find anywhere that actually sells the "Darth" light.

I want one. Purely because the name is the coolest that has ever been attached to a flashlight.


----------



## suprlite

Skyray has a new light with 6 xm-l rated to 6000 lumens (!!!) with 4 x 18650`s. Costs about 100 usd. I am really considering buying one


----------



## BillD

I am interested in this new Skyray. Any idea where I can find one? Thanks.


----------



## suprlite

BillD said:


> I am interested in this new Skyray. Any idea where I can find one? Thanks.



www.dx.com for example.


----------



## BillD

Thanks.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR

It really depends on what price range you want to call "Budget" I have both this one and a Trustfire X6, ( which costs between $ 135 to 150 ) and has better throw than the Sky Ray King. ( but the X6 compares to my Olight SR90 which costs nearly 3 times as much.


----------



## SeamusORiley

I have a question about the Skyray King: 

What have you found, in terms of time on "high" in your King? I know that I have gotten some lemons for batteries via ebay, China, including "protected" that were not but I wonder if others have found the "2 hours" listed for the Skyray King to be accurate. Thanks...


----------



## harro

SeamusORiley said:


> I have a question about the Skyray King:
> 
> What have you found, in terms of time on "high" in your King? I know that I have gotten some lemons for batteries via ebay, China, including "protected" that were not but I wonder if others have found the "2 hours" listed for the Skyray King to be accurate. Thanks...



Not accurate SOR.
I use 4 x LRB168A ( 18650 ) Wolfeyes 2200mah flat tops ( although just proud of the plastic outer wrap ) in my NW version. From fresh out of the Pila, to the start of noticible dimming is a pretty honest 60 mins. From 60 to about 75 mins. the dropoff is really noticible, and i have'nt been game to push any more than that. 
Mike.


----------



## Zeus33

SeamusORiley said:


> I don't know what Dp LED lighting is...even after googling. I found a site that is wholesale (5,000 units) only. thanks



It's a plug for the company he works for. Check his user name. If you click to visit his homepage, it goes to his site.


----------



## KurtS

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Defiant 3C 550 lumen Cree XM-L light from Home Depot was $20 (might be harder to get now though).


Not in stock locally or online.


----------



## bigsteve

TEEJ said:


> The 3XML DRY is a killer light for the $ too.
> 
> At PF19 (or 18, I forget...) we measured it at ~ 2400 L, it creamed the TM11 in a side by side for example. To get full brightness, you use IMR cells and solder the head's connections to shore things up, etc.



Ditto I have one 2


----------



## applevalleyjoe

Great budget big light. Very cost effective. Nice looking also. Comparable light called Black Shadow.


----------



## tallboybass

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Here are two good ones:
> Defiant 3C 550 lumen Cree XM-L light from Home Depot was $20 (might be harder to get now though).


I picked up the Defiant Super Thrower 3C yesterday, it gets my vote!


----------



## herosemblem

applevalleyjoe said:


> Great budget big light. Very cost effective. Nice looking also. Comparable light called Black Shadow.



Black shadow what? There are multiple models. Thank you.


----------



## Paul_DW

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/310637301740?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Still trying to find out the _actual_ output of the thing, but I've got one and only run with 18650's till the 28650's arrive, and so far...

Fenix PD32Ultimate...





and the eBay special - Ultrafire 13800 (lumens it reckons)





As I say this is with 18650's and the seller tells me I HAVE to use the 28650's to get MAXIMUM out of it!

They're in transit and can't wait to give them a try, but as is this thing is a beast from what I see.

I have heaps of other shots in anyone's interested?


----------



## dna89

I think the 'Kung' has outdone the 'King'. Haven't checked the lumens yet... But the Kung I have is visibly brighter than the King. Paid like $38 for this one...


----------



## DenBarrettSAR

dna89 said:


> I think the 'Kung' has outdone the 'King'. Haven't checked the lumens yet... But the Kung I have is visibly brighter than the King. Paid like $38 for this one...



Agreed 1000 % i bought the new 4-XML SRK and it beats my other two 3-XML Kings very noticably in both Throw and Flood. and it cost me only 43 bucks, which makes it my new "best bang for the buck" by far.


----------



## wunderhe

I love my Fandyfire Darth - it is a Little bit more expensive than the King, but it is smaller, has 3 modes and looks much better. In the U2-version it is nearly as bright as the King.


----------



## NeedMoreLight

Someone said the newer SRKs are regulated. Can someone give me a direct link to those that are? I have checked online and haven't saw the actual words "regulated", so I am a bit confused on which ones are. If the new 4 XML versions are, that would be a definite buy.


----------



## hwfan

DenBarrettSAR said:


> Agreed 1000 % i bought the new 4-XML SRK and it beats my other two 3-XML Kings very noticably in both Throw and Flood. and it cost me only 43 bucks, which makes it my new "best bang for the buck" by far.



check out my post on the SRK with 4x *XM-L2*s, should theoretically be brighter than the XM-L variant? Haven't got a way to objectively test and it could depend on the bin, but mine is one stunningly bright flooder..


----------



## Paul_DW

dna89 said:


> I think the 'Kung' has outdone the 'King'. Haven't checked the lumens yet... But the Kung I have is visibly brighter than the King. Paid like $38 for this one...


Just ordered one as I kinda like the eBay cheapies! ...


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy

The cheapest price I found on the Skyking 4000 lumen light is $40:

http://compare.ebay.com/like/221183719044?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

Does anyone know of a lower price? Any discounts for forum members?

ALso, does the light get extremely hot to hold? Are the heat sink fins overly sharp?


----------



## Norm

One of the nicest budget lights I've played with lately is the Solarforce S2200. Seems to be well made and I have no reason to doubt there 2200 lumens claim it seems to keep up OK with my Ryobi HID.

Norm


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy

Norm said:


> One of the nicest budget lights I've played with lately is the Solarforce S2200.



That light costs over $100. Hardly budget. For me, budget means no more than $50 tops.


----------



## Norm

Mass. Wine Guy said:


> That light costs over $100. Hardly budget. For me, budget means no more than $50 tops.


For the quality the S2200 offers it's definitely budget, similar lights are about twice the price. Budget doesn't mean below a certain dollar value, to me it means value for money.

After all a Space shuttle is built to a budget, just not yours or my budget 

Norm


----------



## Rosoku Chikara

I have posted this concept before on other threads, but allow me post it here again. I believe we should be using three words: Cheap, Budget, and Value. In brief they can be defined as follows:

*Cheap* - Junk at any price. (In theory, you could buy an expensive "Cheap" light.)
*Budget* - Very hard to define. (Everyone's idea of budget is too different.)
*Value* - Good cost/performance (and/or cost/quality) ratio.

Nothing wrong with this section being called "Budget Lights" but much of the time we are actually discussing "Value Lights" and calling them "Budget."

No reflection on *SeamusORiley*, but *"Most Powerful Budget Light"* is ambiguous, and in my opinion, adding the word "*Quality*" makes things even worse. Perhaps it might be better phrased as "*Most Powerful Quality Light at around $50 or Less*" (or whatever dollar amount you prefer).

Edit: Having thought about it a bit more... perhaps "Quality Budget Light" is redundant? In other words, maybe the best definition of a "Budget Light" is that it is of reasonable quality (so as to distinguish it from a "Cheap Light" which does not have even reasonable quality). In that case, "Most Powerful Quality Light at around $50 or Less" and "Most Powerful Budget Light at around $50 or Less" would mean essentially the same thing.

Sorry, this ended up getting to be a longer post than I had originally intended.


----------



## Norm

Agreed the term "budget" can mean different things to different people, perhaps as Rosoku Chikara said we need to use a less ambiguous term.

Norm


----------



## dazzleaj

Rosoku Chikara said:


> I have posted this concept before on other threads, but allow me post it here again. I believe we should be using three words: Cheap, Budget, and Value. In brief they can be defined as follows:
> 
> *Cheap* - Junk at any price. (In theory, you could buy an expensive "Cheap" light.)
> *Budget* - Very hard to define. (Everyone's idea of budget is too different.)
> *Value* - Good cost/performance (and/or cost/quality) ratio.
> 
> Nothing wrong with this section being called "Budget Lights" but much of the time we are actually discussing "Value Lights" and calling them "Budget."
> 
> No reflection on *SeamusORiley*, but *"Most Powerful Budget Light"* is ambiguous, and in my opinion, adding the word "*Quality*" makes things even worse. Perhaps it might be better phrased as "*Most Powerful Quality Light at around $50 or Less*" (or whatever dollar amount you prefer).
> 
> Edit: Having thought about it a bit more... perhaps "Quality Budget Light" is redundant? In other words, maybe the best definition of a "Budget Light" is that it is of reasonable quality (so as to distinguish it from a "Cheap Light" which does not have even reasonable quality). In that case, "Most Powerful Quality Light at around $50 or Less" and "Most Powerful Budget Light at around $50 or Less" would mean essentially the same thing.
> 
> Sorry, this ended up getting to be a longer post than I had originally intended.



I don't think I could disagree with you more. Trying to define the terms above are like trying to define "Pretty", "Cute", and "Beautiful". We all know it when we see it but never can really explain it. Most of the time multiple words can be used and rarely will everyone polled agree, in fact, the larger the sample, the more varied the responses will be. The most generally accepted post seems to have been:






Originally Posted by *joe1512* 


_
The budget section is for those who are willing to accept 90% performance at 30% of the price in my opinion._

I have seen posts trying to relate flashlights to food, wine and other completely unrelated items. It makes Much more sense, I think, to let everybody use their own definition as it will resonate with those of like minds and be good casual reading for those whose perspective is different. I learn a great deal from those who's perspective is vastly different from mine, especially when they are passionate and specific.
AJ


----------



## DenBarrettSAR

Yes i agree that indeed the word "Budget" can be vast in meaning and interpretation. I have some lower-cost "top brandname" lights, and some higher cost Generic brand name lights, and everythign in betwen below and above. Some call the Solarforce S2200 Budget and some do not depending on their individual availiable budgel levels i guess. to me i look at any light below 40 bucks as budget, and that can include Nitecore,s, Fenix's, Maglights, Olights, Jetbeams, or any of the "top" brands lights that sell models in that range too, while i have the same brand's light in my collection that cost well above 40 bucks and over 100 bucks, along with Trustfires, Skyeyes, and others that are well above the 100 dollar mark that also is not in my "budget light" catagory. 




Norm said:


> Agreed the term "budget" can mean different things to different people, perhaps as Rosoku Chikara said we need to use a less ambiguous term.
> 
> Norm


----------



## Rosoku Chikara

dazzleaj said:


> I don't think I could disagree with you more. Trying to define the terms above are like trying to define "Pretty", "Cute", and "Beautiful". We all know it when we see it but never can really explain it...[excerpted]



I am not so certain that we really disagree all that much. As it happens, my first post in this section was related to the attempt to define "Budget," and I started it out with the sentence: _A Budget Light: "I know it when I see it." - Justice Stewart, 1964_



> Originally Posted by *joe1512*
> 
> 
> _
> The budget section is for those who are willing to accept 90% performance at 30% of the price in my opinion._



Such a cost/performance ratio is how I am attempting to define "*Value*." If everyone truly agreed that a high cost/performance ratio was the definition of budget, there would be no issue to discuss here. However, surely you have seen the countless posts (in countless threads) in this section, where people are attempting to set a dollar value on "*Budget*." 

Some say less than $50, others say less than $20, etc. etc. I say none can possibly be "correct." It all depends on your own personal budget. Therefore, so long as dollar value is the definition, then there is no definition, unless by some miracle all, or most, of us suddenly decided to "agree" on some specific dollar value. (Personally, as I mentioned in my post above, I am now suddenly leaning towards defining "budget" as being a reflection of "reasonable quality" instead of either value or dollar amount.)


----------



## dazzleaj

Rosoku Chikara said:


> (Personally, as I mentioned in my post above, I am now suddenly leaning towards defining "budget" as being a reflection of "reasonable quality" instead of either value or dollar amount.)



I disagree with you, and anyone else, defining for others the concept of "budget". 

The *merriam-webster* definition of budget is:
Budget *adjective=*costing little <a _budget _phone plan for people on fixed incomes>
Little is, of course, a relative term defying specific quantification. 

I think we are using it as a concept here:
*merriam-webster: Definition of** CONCEPT*
*1: *Something conceived in the mind
*2: *an abstract or generic idea generalized from particular instances

It is to each individual, in each particular instance, what he or she thinks it is. It does seem to be associated with lower cost in a broad sense, but as stated in many posts, that is not mandatory. It also has a flavor of "not the highest quality" associated with it, but that too is not always present. 

Just leave it alone and let everyone just know it when they see it (re _Justice Stewart, 1964)._ 

AJ


----------



## Rosoku Chikara

dazzleaj said:


> ...It is to each individual, in each particular instance, what he or she thinks it is...[excerpted]



As I said, "_Personally_, as I mentioned in my post above, I am now suddenly leaning towards defining "budget" as being a reflection of "reasonable quality" instead of either value or dollar amount." I am not necessarily interested in convincing others that my definition is correct. I also said, "Budget - Very hard to define. (Everyone's idea of budget is too different.)"


----------



## Ghostfit

Mass. Wine Guy said:


> The cheapest price I found on the Skyking 4000 lumen light is $40:
> 
> http://compare.ebay.com/like/221183719044?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar
> 
> Does anyone know of a lower price? Any discounts for forum members?
> 
> ALso, does the light get extremely hot to hold? Are the heat sink fins overly sharp?




My first post, ...please go easy on me guys ! :duck:

Cheapest I've found for the SkyRay 3x CREE XML T6 is here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SkyRay-High...Flashlights&hash=item3cd34427cc#ht_1824wt_927


But I'm thinking of getting this for my first LED flashlight :devil: : http://www.ebay.com/itm/9000-Lumens...Flashlights&hash=item4858376e47#ht_2067wt_926


I'm a thinking "Wanna flash, flash BIG !"

Cheers


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy

Wow, Ghost. That second light, 9000 lumens? Even if you divide that number in half, as someone suggests doing to attain accuracy, that's bright. Is anyone familiar with that particular brand of Chinese knock off?


----------



## Rosoku Chikara

NAGE is a known "brand," but I haven't seen any reviews (of any of their flashlight models) anywhere on the internet.

But, I can say that I am not particularly impressed with the eBay Seller of that 9000 Lumens 6X XM-L NAGE. Did you notice that it says "Switch Location: Handle"? In the photos, the switch on the NAGE is clearly located on the side.

Here is a SKYRAY 8000 Lumen 6x XM-L:





Notice that the switch is actually located on the handle? Here are the full specs, which the other eBay Seller clearly "cut & pasted." (His description is almost identical... all the way down to highlighting the word "Handle" in red, even though his switch in not even located on the handle! Seems like pretty shaky Seller to me.):

Specifications:
1. 100% new
2. Emitter Type: CREE XM-LT6
3. Lumens: 8000 Lumens
4. Power:40W
5. LEDs: 6
6. Light Color: white
7. LED Lifespan: 100,000 hours
8. Modes: 5
9. Mode Arrangement: Hi > Mid >Lo > Strobe >SOS
10. Lighting Distance: About 1000 m
11. Battery Configuration: 4x 18650 batteries
13. Switch Type: Clicky/Clickie
14. Switch Location: Handle 
15. Lens: Coated Glass Lens
16. Reflector: Aluminum Smooth/SMO Reflector;
17. Material: Aluminum 
18. Color:Gray
19. Size(mm): 77mm(D) x 150mm(L)
20. Weight: 466g


----------



## dazzleaj

Ghostfit said:


> My first post, ...please go easy on me guys ! :duck:
> 
> Cheapest I've found for the SkyRay 3x CREE XML T6 is here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SkyRay-High...Flashlights&hash=item3cd34427cc#ht_1824wt_927
> 
> 
> But I'm thinking of getting this for my first LED flashlight :devil: : http://www.ebay.com/itm/9000-Lumens...Flashlights&hash=item4858376e47#ht_2067wt_926
> 
> 
> I'm a thinking "Wanna flash, flash BIG !"
> 
> Cheers



Tmart has its version, which I got with a discount for the "I didn't know better" price of $44 :shakehead

http://www.tmart.com/SKY-RAY-SK-KING-XML-T6-15W-3000-4200LM-5-Mode-Flashlight_p141642.html

I am Very please with it though. It is a hand held flood light that just kicks lumens! After about 1/2 hour though, you can't hold it anymore, too hot!! Interestingly, after the batteries went down it shut off one LED, I didn't continue as I thought it had gotten so hot inside that I had killed one LED somehow. Next day with freshly recharged cells it worked on 3 again. 

It also serves as a cat contraception device!! Really! I woke up last week to a romantic interlude under my bedroom window. I usually dissuade the happy couple with a low powered pellet in the hind parts of the suitor but tried the SKY-KING CAT-RAY instead. It was like I had dumped a bucket of cold water on the amorous couple, cats in opposite directions at high mach!! They might have rendezvoused later but I heard no evidence of it. Worth the money just for that!!

I think I will get another just for the fish (Halibut, ie He// of it). Really lights up the world. Great Bang for the Buck.


----------



## Ghostfit

Mass. Wine Guy said:


> Wow, Ghost. That second light, 9000 lumens? Even if you divide that number in half, as someone suggests doing to attain accuracy, that's bright. Is anyone familiar with that particular brand of Chinese knock off?




 LOL ! ...I'll be surprised if it's even capable of 4000 lm, but for the price I'm hoping it'll turn out to be a "bang for the buck" light compared to 1-2 years back when guys were paying upwards of $58+ for a 3x CREE XM-L (SkyRay King) ...today, a 4x CREE XM-L2 costs $35 from eBay.


----------



## Ghostfit

Rosoku Chikara said:


> NAGE is a known "brand," but I haven't seen any reviews (of any of their flashlight models) anywhere on the internet.
> 
> But, I can say that I am not particularly impressed with the eBay Seller of that 9000 Lumens 6X XM-L NAGE. Did you notice that it says "Switch Location: Handle"? In the photos, the switch on the NAGE is clearly located on the side.
> 
> Here is a SKYRAY 8000 Lumen 6x XM-L:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that the switch is actually located on the handle? Here are the full specs, which the other eBay Seller clearly "cut & pasted." (His description is almost identical... all the way down to highlighting the word "Handle" in red, even though his switch in not even located on the handle! Seems like pretty shaky Seller to me.):
> 
> Specifications:
> 1. 100% new
> 2. Emitter Type: CREE XM-LT6
> 3. Lumens: 8000 Lumens
> 4. Power:40W
> 5. LEDs: 6
> 6. Light Color: white
> 7. LED Lifespan: 100,000 hours
> 8. Modes: 5
> 9. Mode Arrangement: Hi > Mid >Lo > Strobe >SOS
> 10. Lighting Distance: About 1000 m
> 11. Battery Configuration: 4x 18650 batteries
> 13. Switch Type: Clicky/Clickie
> 14. Switch Location: Handle
> 15. Lens: Coated Glass Lens
> 16. Reflector: Aluminum Smooth/SMO Reflector;
> 17. Material: Aluminum
> 18. Color:Gray
> 19. Size(mm): 77mm(D) x 150mm(L)
> 20. Weight: 466g



Thanks for the warning, :thumbsup: ...The Chinese are well known for cloning everything including the wholesale copy of the English products description. ...opps, too late, I bidded on and won a Nage 6X Cree for $60 ....will report back here when that arrives ...am really tempted to also get a SkyRay XY-600 too, for comparison. (Please pardon my post/prose, don't know if it's due to my less than 3 posts in CPF or a faulty keyboard but I'm unable to type "Return" to separate paragraphs)


----------



## Ghostfit

dazzleaj said:


> Tmart has its version, which I got with a discount for the "I didn't know better" price of $44 :shakehead
> 
> I am Very please with it though. It is a hand held flood light that just kicks lumens! After about 1/2 hour though, you can't hold it anymore, too hot!! Interestingly, after the batteries went down it shut off one LED, I didn't continue as I thought it had gotten so hot inside that I had killed one LED somehow. Next day with freshly recharged cells it worked on 3 again.
> 
> It also serves as a cat contraception device!! Really! I woke up last week to a romantic interlude under my bedroom window. I usually dissuade the happy couple with a low powered pellet in the hind parts of the suitor but tried the SKY-KING CAT-RAY instead. It was like I had dumped a bucket of cold water on the amorous couple, cats in opposite directions at high mach!! They might have rendezvoused later but I heard no evidence of it. Worth the money just for that!!
> 
> I think I will get another just for the fish (Halibut, ie He// of it). Really lights up the world. Great Bang for the Buck.



No worries, I've been there, done that too !  ...and I see lots of it at eBay auctions all the time ....guys will chase a $4.20 item all the way to $10  ...it's amazing what a little "market research" will reveal.


----------



## Rosoku Chikara

Ghostfit said:


> Thanks for the warning, :thumbsup: ...The Chinese are well known for cloning everything including the wholesale copy of the English products description. ...opps, too late, I bidded on and won a Nage 6X Cree for $60 ....will report back here when that arrives ...am really tempted to also get a SkyRay XY-600 too, for comparison. (Please pardon my post/prose, don't know if it's due to my less than 3 posts in CPF or a faulty keyboard but I'm unable to type "Return" to separate paragraphs)



I should point out that I wasn't recommending the SkyRay, I only wanted to show you where the other Seller got his description. "8000 Lumen" is simply how they name the product. I am pretty sure it has little or no basis in reality.


----------



## Ghostfit

...And I'm with you totally ! :buddies: ....I've learn to take these Chinese lumens claims and halved it  ...the specs of Chinese Li-on 18650 batteries are even more exaggerated ...they'll have you believe that a 5400mAH 18650 exists ! oo:


----------



## TEEJ

For the "budget stuff", my main problem so far is EXTREME inconsistency in specs and quality.

If I get a surefire or a klarus of a particular model, and then get another one a few months later, etc...they will be about the same in performance and quality. They are consistent. 

If I get a SRK, or a DRY, etc, and then get another one, every single part of it might be different. The specs for the earlier ones might be better, and then you get XML instead of XML2's later on, or thinner walls, or different drivers, and so forth, with no change in the published specs.

So I try experimenting with these in case I find ones that DON'T break if I drop them, etc. So far, they break if dropped...and my "good lights" don't break when dropped. 

They can be fixed, reinforced, and or souped up typically though, so its sometimes worth a shot.

Vinh for example can take a crap light and replace the weak springs and thermal paths and so forth, and pot the electronics, swap in a real LED, etc...and make the el cheapo's actually useful in real life. As they come from the factory, most are mere toys. They do produce light, but, not according to any formula you can count on...and not after being dropped, etc.

If I USE a light, it has to be reliable and sturdy, AND produce light.

So, If you do mod a cheap/budget/value light to make it work for YOU, it can be rewarding. A little solder and some TLC can restore the VALUE part of the equation.


----------



## Rosoku Chikara

TEEJ said:


> ...If I USE a light, it has to be reliable and sturdy, AND produce light...[excerpted]



I agree with you. 

Most of the low cost lights out there are "cheap" (= unreliable) junk. (Or perhaps, so poorly designed that they are also "ugly" junk.)

"Good" budget lights are not all that common. I am sure that there are more, but I can immediately think of two of my favorites:

- One is the Tank007 E09. Most likely a copy of some other "well-designed" flashlight, it is a nice reliable little AAA keychain light with 3 brightness levels and all the other features that I need/like. I not only use one on my own keychain, I give them away to friends on a regular basis. Price: around $13.00

- The other is the Sipik SK-68, and its many clones. I own better flashlights, so I only need 1 or 2 Sipiks for my own use. But, once again, I find myself giving them away on a regular basis. An excellent value (extremely low price), but reliable enough to be very useful. And the price can be so low these days (less than $4.00) that, if you want, you can "comfortably" give one away to anyone that looks like they need a flashlight (even if they are a strangers).

I think perhaps the most important reason for having this "Budget Light" section on CPF is to help us all share information and locate other, equally "good" budget lights, when we can. (The SkyRay King, for example, may very likely be one. But, I have never owned one, so I cannot say, one way or the other. I will have to rely on the opinions and experience of others, unless I take the leap and decide to buy one for myself.)


----------



## dna89

As far as budget lights go. I got schooled by a fellow from Croatia I believe it was. The post I had made was about anything under $50 being junk & you get what you pay for. He explained to me the average monthly income for his area was $300 a month. Why couldn't he expect to buy a light and have it work just like the more expensive lights as well. Which made total sense to me. Actually it's why I started messing around with lower end lights at all. That way I would have an idea of what is dependable & what isn't if someone asked me about them.


----------



## roboegg

dna89 said:


> As far as budget lights go. I got schooled by a fellow from Croatia I believe it was. The post I had made was about anything under $50 being junk & you get what you pay for. He explained to me the average monthly income for his area was $300 a month. Why couldn't he expect to buy a light and have it work just like the more expensive lights as well. Which made total sense to me. Actually it's why I started messing around with lower end lights at all. That way I would have an idea of what is dependable & what isn't if someone asked me about them.



My experience of budget lights is that they are well made. I've yet to have one fail. My most powerful light is a Trustfire 3T6. The new Trustfire TR-J20 looks very powerful.


----------



## dna89

roboegg said:


> My experience of budget lights is that they are well made. I've yet to have one fail. My most powerful light is a Trustfire 3T6. The new Trustfire TR-J20 looks very powerful.



+1 I have a 3T6 as well. Great little light.


----------



## roboegg

I have 7 budget lights. I have had one driver fail in an ultrafire C2. This was easy to fix.
The rest have been 100% reliable.


----------



## Rosoku Chikara

Rosoku Chikara said:


> ...Most of the low cost lights out there are "cheap" (= unreliable) junk..."Good" budget lights are not all that common....[excerpted]



Having read the recent comments, I feel like I should try to explain my above sentences bit further. First of all, I was referring to personal experience (which I admit is still limited). And, when I said "low cost lights" I was thinking in terms of some of the really low cost lights that you see for sale... $1-2.00 each.

So, others may be finding "good" budget lights to be much more common, than I indicated. And, this makes sense, especially since I have never tried any of the many low cost 18650 Li-Ion lights that are available. (So far, I have chosen not to use any Li-Ion.) And, the last thing I want to do is to discourage anyone from trying a low cost light (you will never know unless you try it).

I guess I really wanted to point out the Tank007 E09 and Sipik SK-68 as "great" budget lights. (They are entirely different, and fall in different price ranges, but still both are truly great lights, in their own way.) 

You may find other good budget lights, but probably not that many great budget lights. But, if you have suggestions for other great budget lights, please post specific examples.


----------



## waltsworld8

Skyray King 3 LED (about 2 amps/T6 LED) or Kung 4 LED (about 1.5 amps/U2 LED) both about the size of a soda can, just a little thinner.


----------



## CUL8R

Has anyone had any experience with the UltraFire L-6XL2? I decided to order a couple for xmas presents from DX. Quoted lumens are 3600 and may actually be attainable, as each of the 6 XM-L2 leds would only need to be driven hard enough to put out 600 lumens to obtain that figure. That's opposed to 950 lumens that each of the four L2 leds in my TM26 are driven to to reach the max of 3800 lumens. The price with shipping is only $40, and seems pretty darn low. I know this should be basically a very floody light with 6 XM-L2 emitters in such shallow/small reflectors. But that much light, unless it has really serious artifacts, should be pretty spectacular for the price. This light seems to be built on a very common platform used by/shared by a lot of Chinese manufacturers. Typical 4 x 18650 layout used by SkyRay, etc. Any info or speculation? Thanks.


----------



## rje58

CUL8R said:


> Any info or speculation? Thanks.



Speculation: you ordered multiples of the same light - one or more will have problems.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## unknown001

Defiant Super Thrower gets my vote as well.

Some HomeDepots still have them for $17, and if you're lucky $12.

For the ridiculously long time I've spent searching, I have yet to find a better large light in the price range. Convoy C8 is the closest but in a much smaller form factor.


----------



## CUL8R

rje58 said:


> Speculation: you ordered multiples of the same light - one or more will have problems.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk



Finally received these lights from DX. No shipping damage, nothing is loose, and all 3 work properly in all 3 modes with no noise. All 6 XM-L2 emitters in each light function well. I'm currently working 12 hr nights, so won't get a chance to compare these to any of my good lights until early next week. First impression inside and during daylight is they are nowhere near as bright as my 3800 lumen TM26 or 3200 lumen ThruNite TN30 XM-L2. But that could be simply because the light emitted from the 6 XM-L2 emitters are in such small, shallow reflectors they don't make a bright hotspot at the 30' distance I tried them at, but more of a flood pattern that I can't see as well during daylight. Or maybe they really aren't very bright in comparison. Anyhow, I'll find out the "Rest of the story" early next week when I wring them out at night.

One side note: I normally purchase high quality (and price) lights such as my TM26, ThruNites, Nitecores, Olights, etc. But occasionally I'll order something from DX. I usually read nothing but negatives from people who talk about DX and other "budget" chinese providers. But in the 4 times I've ordered form DX ( 8 lights, 1 multimeter, a digital caliper, and some tweezers) every light and device I ordered made it all the way around the world to me, and all worked properly with no issues at all. And they still do. DX's lumen claims may have been inflated, but that was a known issue and I was aware of it before I ordered. So I guess I've either been very lucky, or others have been very unlucky. DX is not a bad place to buy if you are careful. Just be aware at that price, you aren't getting Olight or Nitecore quality. Just my opinion.


----------



## TEEJ

Its often about the amount of thread overlaps, and the quality of the solder job, etc...if its not dead in the box when it arrives. That means there's nothing wrong with it, until it stops working or catches fire.

Do most of them catch fire, etc? No, of course not, just like MOST people who smoke do NOT get cancer...they are simply statistically more LIKELY to.



That said, ALL of the Chinese makers started out with this impression of them, and, SOME climbed the ladder with track records that warranted it, and evolved into the "name brands".

That means that there are some screaming deals out there, but, its a crap shoot...you can buy a lot of guinea pigs before you find a Wilbur.


----------



## GregP507

suprlite said:


> Skyray has a new light with 6 xm-l rated to 6000 lumens (!!!) with 4 x 18650`s. Costs about 100 usd. I am really considering buying one


I bought one (no-name equivalent) from China for $35. It claims to use 6 CREE XML T6 LEDs, which I didn't believe until I got rid of the crap Ultrafire 18650s, and got some quality batteries. Now it appears to emit 6000 lumens, as claimed.


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy

GregP507 said:


> I bought one (no-name equivalent) from China for $35. It claims to use 6 CREE XML T6 LEDs, which I didn't believe until I got rid of the crap Ultrafire 18650s, and got some quality batteries. Now it appears to emit 6000 lumens, as claimed.



Where did you buy that knock off?


----------



## GregP507

Mass. Wine Guy said:


> Where did you buy that knock off?


AliExpress


----------



## Richwouldnt

Not sure it qualifies as a budget light as I got it on sale from Illumination Supply in San Jose, CA ( a CPF Dealer member) for $85. I got the Black Shadow Terminator from them, the last they had in stock apparently. This is the older model, not the latest T70 version with the switch on the body. Very clean machining and excellent anodizing. A good solid light so far with excellent workmanship judged visually. True OTF Lumens I judge to be about in the 2500 to 2800 range as it is brighter than my two 2000 ANSI Lumens rated lights and dimmer than my Fenix RC40 which is rated as 3500 ANSI Lumens. I particularly like the handle arrangement on it that gives it more of the form factor of older lantern battery using flashlights. Three light output levels plus strobe rather than the two plus strobe of the Skyray King lights. The low is still too high IMO for every day use as just for walking and close up use I find 60 to 100 Lumens more than adequate and per the manual the low output on my light is a claimed 400 Lumens.

With batteries the weight is about 22 ounces so it is a solid little beast. All in all a fun light and IMO a good buy compared to many more well known lights out there. BTW as an indicator of genuineness the light came with instructions in Chinese and English with a warranty form and included a serial number on the light. The paperwork even included a manufacturers address!!! I understand the cheaper Chinese clones do not bother with any of this.


----------



## Richwouldnt

I just ordered a 3 LED Skyray King from an Amazon seller and I hope that I get the real thing. One thing that I find very annoying about the inexpensive Chinese manufacturers is that not only do they counterfeit decent stuff but even each other. I would love it if the owner or a manager from the maker of the genuine article Skyray lights joined CPF and provided a list of internet dealers who they know are offering the genuine article. As is, per my reading, the quality of lights being sold under the Skyray King name as an example varies from quite good to total junk.

BTW the one I ordered is from a vendor who is using Amazon as a warehouse and as I am a Prime member I should have the light in 2 days.


----------



## TEEJ

Richwouldnt said:


> I just ordered a 3 LED Skyray King from an Amazon seller and I hope that I get the real thing. One thing that I find very annoying about the inexpensive Chinese manufacturers is that not only do they counterfeit decent stuff but even each other. I would love it if the owner or a manager from the maker of the genuine article Skyray lights joined CPF and provided a list of internet dealers who they know are offering the genuine article. As is, per my reading, the quality of lights being sold under the Skyray King name as an example varies from quite good to total junk.
> 
> BTW the one I ordered is from a vendor who is using Amazon as a warehouse and as I am a Prime member I should have the light in 2 days.



Lol

There is no such thing as a "real sky ray king".

They will always be different because they are simply churned out by the low cost factory du jour. .so the drivers led threads wall thickness switches wires soldering etc will be different. ..always. ...even if it is called the same thing and looks the same...it won't be. 

It is whatever is delivered to you that day.



I ordered plenty. ..and...they vary all over the map in quality and features. 

They can be good hosts though.


----------



## Richwouldnt

TEEJ;

Interesting observation, and based on actual experience apparently. I just received my 3 LED Skyray King and it looks to be of good construction and is a FIVE MODE light with three intensity levels plus strobe and SOS. It at least matched the upper Amazon listing description as far as modes are concerned though the "specifications" listing lower down still described it as 3 modes. Minimum mode is in the 300-400 Lumens range and maximum output is in the 1500 lumens range with good quality batteries as best I can judge comparing it with some of my other lights. Color temperature of the beam is definitely in the "Cool" range.

So far it looks like I got one of the good ones.


----------



## RRinspect

Stick with CREE LEDs and you cant go wrong


----------



## Richwouldnt

Based on my experience and posts on BLF by Richard from Mountain Electronics currently one of the best budget high output lights out there is the SupFire M6. Unlike the SRKs they are consistent in construction details and quality which makes them a good candidate for customization as you know what to expect when you open one up. Mountain Electronics offers their minimum modified version for about $50 plus shipping which includes upgraded user interface with seven output levels and eliminates strobe and SOS functions. It also has enhanced output of close to 3000 Lumens actual with good batteries and has low battery protection added. The max modified version includes upgraded wiring, replaced LEDs on copper with color temperature choices, copper braided springs and about 4500 Lumens max output along with the 7 level UI for about $85. I have both minimal and maximum modified versions and both make the stock SRK look like junk in my opinion. Very solid lights for the price.


----------

